# Anyone else taken ONE class????



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

So basically, I lost my scholarship, and now all I can afford is one class, and it's what I have to do, so I'm "okay" with it, but today I got a response back where the guy said " Why would you be taking only one class??" and that made me feel self conscious cuz of those 2 question marks, like I'm such a ****ing anomaly......


Anyways, have you ever had to take only one class?


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

My second or third semester I took one class. I got so far behind, or failed, or something, I can't remember, but I ended up dropping 3 classes by the second week. So I had one class that semester. It ended up being a very easy semester. Although it pretty much killed my GPA.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

What do you mean it killed your GPA????????

I ask because I have to get a CUMULATIVE GPA of at least a 3.0 in order to request my scholarship to be reinstated, so I was worried whether the cumulative thing applies if I only take one class????........

Does cumulative only apply to full time??? to more than one class course load?????? Please, say no, please


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't mean it literally. if you only sign up for one class, and do good in that class, your fine. that's one way many people boost their cumulative GPA if its not high enough. 3 out of my 4 classes I got withdrawls. Which technically didn't even affect my cumulative GPA, it just put me terribly behind. and it looks bad on my transcript.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Its much less demanding for me to take one class and have done it many times in the past.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I've taken one class but to get any financial aid I have to take a minimum of 6 credit hours which nearly always requires 2 classes. It will add to your gpa but depending how many credits you've accumulated it could take a long time to raise it. I had 30 credits already and was on probation to lose financial aid and have to get permission to sign up each semester if I didn't get at least a 2.0 average each semester until it went up. It took 3 semesters with an A to raise my gpa the .2 points required.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Akane said:


> I've taken one class but to get any financial aid I have to take a minimum of 6 credit hours which nearly always requires 2 classes. It will add to your gpa but depending how many credits you've accumulated it could take a long time to raise it. I had 30 credits already and was on probation to lose financial aid and have to get permission to sign up each semester if I didn't get at least a 2.0 average each semester until it went up. It took 3 semesters with an A to raise my gpa the .2 points required.


....Sooooooo, if I take one class in winter, and I get a B, my GPA will be a 3.0, right? Cuz according to what you're saying, even if I get a B, it still all depends on the other semesters, my GPA won't be a 3.0 even if thats the grade I get????? Is that right?.........


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Your cumulative GPA is your grade for that semester averaged out with all your other grades from previous semesters. If you get a 3.0 for the class and your current GPA is higher than that, then your cumulative will be higher than a 3.0.

There's nothing wrong with taking just one class. You can work or volunteer on your free time so you don't feel unproductive or get lazy next semester.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

emptybottle2 said:


> Your cumulative GPA is your grade for that semester averaged out with all your other grades from previous semesters. If you get a 3.0 for the class and your current GPA is higher than that, then your cumulative will be higher than a 3.0.


My cumulative GPA is my grade for that semester averaged out with all my other grades from previous semesters for the _school year_ or for the _whole time_ that I've spent at the school?????


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I've only taken one class in college, when i was a senior in highschool (Spring 2008 ). The semester after that i took two courses (Fall 2008 ). then i took a break due to SA, i absolutely regret that because now i'm behind. I like to stay on time w/ graduation and such. I went back this semester (Fall 2009) I took 4 courses. For next semester (Spring 2010) i'm taking 6 courses, maybe work,still stay active in my SGA club, join another club, and try to work towards getting into Phi Theta Kappa. I know it's going to be tough, but i like to challenge myself. 

To answer your question about the scholarship(s), i believe you do have to be a full time student to qualify for one. Also if you plan on taking one course per semester your going to be in college or university for a loooooooooooooooong period time. So if you can i highly encourage you to seek financial help and take more than one course. 


good luck


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Lots of people just take one class, I think. I took one class for a semester last summer, and for two semesters the summer before.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm doing a graduate certificate, and have only been taking one class a semester. It's a five-course certificate. I'm doing it this way mostly because I work full-time and can only handle so much schoolwork, and then because of the cost.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't personally, but I do know someone who is only taking one course (5 credit hours). 

If I were you, I'd bump it up to at least 12 credit hours because taking one course is REALLY going to slow you down. 

If not, then (as someone else said), it would be best to take on more extracurricular/volunteer activities, and perhaps a job as well.


----------



## JLP (Oct 26, 2009)

I took one this past fall


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've taken only one class (night class) before due to financial reasons and my work schedule. Never had anyone comment on it tho.


----------



## JLP (Oct 26, 2009)

huh said:


> I've taken only one class (night class) before due to financial reasons and my work schedule. Never had anyone comment on it tho.


 I don't have a job so I feel weird about it, but I'm trying to be a professional golfer, practicing and playing alot, but I also don't want to tell anyone about that because I'm afraid people will think I'm just an idiot chasing a pipe dream


----------



## NiTro (Dec 13, 2009)

only in the summer, my state scholarship requires me to have atleast 4 classes, and i usually do better with more classes. With just one class i end up putting stuff off because i think "well not going to have that class for another week"


----------

